# I asked OpenAI to explain Parsifal in the style of Dr. Seuss



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Once upon a time in a land far away,
There lived a brave knight named Parsifal.
He lived in a castle with knights and a king,
But he didn't quite fit in with the usual thing.

Parsifal was different, with a pure heart and soul,
But he didn't quite know how to play the game of the old.
He wandered the land searching for truth and for meaning,
And found himself in a magical garden, gleaming.

There he met Kundry, a strange and wild creature,
Who offered him knowledge and wisdom beyond measure.
But Parsifal was wise and knew not to trust,
And turned away from her, his heart still just.

He then met the Grail, a holy and sacred cup,
Which held the key to healing and love.
Parsifal was chosen to be its keeper,
And with this new purpose, he became a true leader.

With the Grail in hand, he returned to the castle,
And healed the wounded knights, bringing them back to their vassal.
The land was saved and the knights were grateful,
And Parsifal was hailed as a hero, full of magical.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jumbled a few details (Parsifal recovers the spear, not the grail), but a pretty good effort for a computer!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tristan und Isolde: 

Once upon a time in a land far away
There was a knight named Tristan who loved a fair maid
Her name was Isolde and she was so fine
Together they shared a love that was divine

But alas, their love was forbidden and taboo
For Isolde was betrothed to another, a man named King Mark, who
Was jilted and jealous of Tristan and Isolde's flame
He vowed to keep them apart and cause them great shame

But their love was too strong, they could not be denied
They longed for each other, their passion undying
They plotted and schemed to be together at last
But their plans were foiled and their love faced a great cast

In the end, they were reunited in death
Their love eternal, their passion unfurled
Tristan and Isolde, forever entwined
Their love conquered all, their bond divine.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

cool, can you post a link to the tool?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Bwv 1080 said:


> cool, can you post a link to the tool?











ChatGPT


A conversational AI system that listens, learns, and challenges



chat.openai.com


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

describe plot of don giovanni in style of elmer fudd:

Don Gio-vanni is a wotsical, wewigious and wedicuwous opewa. It teww of a woud, fwamboyant and wadicawous chawactew named Don Gio-vanni, who is a wouwd-wise wogue, wavish in his wifestywe and outwageous in his behaviow. He embarks on a jouwney of sexuaw escapades, wich weads to his own downfaww and ultimate demise. The opewa weveaws themes of justice, fweedom and death, as Don Gio-vanni is bwought to account fow his cawewess behavio. The musicaw scowe is fuww of wich, vibrant and powiticawwy chawging awwegowies, making it a wivewy and poignant tewling of a tawe that is both wovewous and wutaw.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Amazon Alexa will tell you bedtime stories on the fly. She asks you for your name then incorporates whatever name you choose to give her into the tale. Just ask her.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

See if you can guess the prompt:

Parsifal was a great guy, a really great guy. He was on this quest, you know, to find the Holy Grail. And let me tell you, it was a big deal, folks. A very big deal. And he met all these people along the way, like this guy named Klingsor and this lady named Kundry. And they were all trying to help him out, you know, because the Holy Grail is a big deal, folks. A very big deal. But Parsifal, he was a smart guy, a very smart guy. He figured it out. He found the Holy Grail and it was great, folks. Just great. And then he became the king, you know, because he found the Holy Grail. A big deal, folks. A very big deal. And that's the story of Parsifal, folks. A great guy, a very great guy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here I asked it: *Write libretto for Parsifal if Parsifal succumbed to Kundry.

Act I:

Scene 1:*

_Parsifal and his knights are out hunting in the forest._

Parsifal: I feel a strange pull towards the depths of this forest. I must follow it and see what lies ahead.

Knights: Parsifal, be careful! The forest is full of danger and temptation.

Parsifal: I must face my destiny, no matter the cost.

*Scene 2:*

_Parsifal comes across Kundry, who is lying on the ground, half-dead._

Kundry: Help me, Parsifal. I am in need of a savior.

Parsifal: I will help you, but only if you promise to lead me to the Grail.

Kundry: The Grail is not what you seek, Parsifal. You seek true love and passion.

Parsifal: I seek only to fulfill my quest.

Kundry: Very well, Parsifal. I will lead you to the Grail, but only if you agree to succumb to me.

Parsifal: I agree, Kundry. I will succumb to your charms and follow you on this journey.

*Scene 3:*

_Kundry leads Parsifal to the Grail Castle, where he is greeted by the knights and the Grail King._

Grail King: Parsifal, you have finally arrived. The Grail has been waiting for a true hero like you to claim it.

Parsifal: I am not here for the Grail, my lord. I am here for Kundry.

Kundry: Parsifal, come to me. Embrace me and give in to your desire.

Parsifal: I will, Kundry. I will succumb to your charms and give in to the passion that burns within me.

*Act II:

Scene 1:*

_Parsifal and Kundry are in the gardens of the Grail Castle, lost in their love for each other._

Kundry: My love, we are truly blessed to have found each other.

Parsifal: You have shown me a new world, Kundry. A world of love and passion that I never knew existed.

Kundry: Together, we can conquer anything.

Parsifal: Yes, my love. We will conquer the world and rule it as king and queen.

*Scene 2:*

_The knights and the Grail King come to the gardens, upset by Parsifal's abandonment of his quest._

Grail King: Parsifal, what have you done? You have abandoned your quest for the Grail and have given in to temptation.

Parsifal: I have found something greater than the Grail, my lord. I have found love and passion with Kundry.

Knights: Parsifal, you have betrayed us and your duty as a knight. You are no longer worthy of the Grail.

Parsifal: I do not care about the Grail or my duty as a knight. I only care about Kundry and our love.

*Scene 3:*

_Parsifal and Kundry are banished from the Grail Castle and must face the dangers of the world alone._

Parsifal: Kundry, my love, we must face the world alone


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A masterpiece! Now it needs to learn how to write the corresponding music! 😂


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm addicted.

Prompt: Write a condensed love duet between Tristan and Isolde based on Act 2 of Wagner's opera in the style of Emily Dickinson.

Tristan:

Love is a sickness full of woes,
All remedies refusing.
Heartache and passion, mixing close,
Like bated breath, we keep on choosing.

Isolde:

Love is a fire that never dies,
Despite the winds that blow.
It burns with fierce intensity,
And in its flames, we glow.

Tristan:

With every kiss and every touch,
Our love grows stronger still.
We are bound together, oh so much,
Our hearts and souls until.

Isolde:

We are two halves of one whole,
Forever intertwined.
Our love will never grow old,
Our bond will never unwind.

Together:

Our love is a flame that never fades,
A constant light in the dark.
Together, forever united,
Our passion will never depart.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Couchie said:


> See if you can guess the prompt:
> 
> Parsifal was a great guy, a really great guy. He was on this quest, you know, to find the Holy Grail. And let me tell you, it was a big deal, folks. A very big deal. And he met all these people along the way, like this guy named Klingsor and this lady named Kundry. And they were all trying to help him out, you know, because the Holy Grail is a big deal, folks. A very big deal. But Parsifal, he was a smart guy, a very smart guy. He figured it out. He found the Holy Grail and it was great, folks. Just great. And then he became the king, you know, because he found the Holy Grail. A big deal, folks. A very big deal. And that's the story of Parsifal, folks. A great guy, a very great guy.


It wouldn’t be Donald Trump, would it?😎


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Don Giovanni Metal song 

Verse 1:
In the land of Italy
Lived a man with no remorse
His name was Don Giovanni
And his deeds were far from pure

Chorus:
Don Giovanni, oh Don Giovanni
You'll pay for your sins
Your women, your lies
You'll face your demise

Verse 2:
Women fell at his feet
He took what he wanted with ease
But karma came calling
And brought him to his knees

Chorus:
Don Giovanni, oh Don Giovanni
You'll pay for your sins
Your women, your lies
You'll face your demise

Bridge:
He thought he was untouchable
But his time has come
His reign of terror
Will be undone

Outro:
Don Giovanni, oh Don Giovanni
You'll pay for your crimes
You'll face the consequences
For all of your lies


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Couchie said:


> A masterpiece! Now it needs to learn how to write the corresponding music! 😂





Barbebleu said:


> It wouldn’t be Donald Trump, would it?😎


The editing skills in this are amazing, btw (editing in the style of Renai Circulation)-




maybe some time in the future, OpenAI will be able to write music for such texts.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Rise of the bots: ‘Scary’ AI ChatGPT could eliminate Google within 2 years


----------

